# Monster Reds in Panama City Beach (lots of Pictures)



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

Went to Panama City beach for a week with the family and decided to take the fishing rods to try a little fishing while we were there. Little did we know we'd find the redfish honey hole in St. Andrews park! Also caught a few bonita that were a lot of fun.


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

Red


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

More pictures


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

Bonita


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Well done..my man!! What were y'all catching them on?


----------



## Billybobbillybob (Jul 23, 2016)

Used to catch Spanish mackerel there with clear bobber half filled with water and a Clark spoon


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

Just used live greenbacks and let it drift in the current with no weight. They took it almost every cast!


----------



## BWebb88 (Jul 23, 2016)

That's some big Ole redfish. I want one now.  Ha!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Apinto1992 said:


> Just used live greenbacks and let it drift in the current with no weight. They took it almost every cast!



Are greenbacks cigar minnows or LY's?


----------



## Apinto1992 (Jul 23, 2016)

I think they're actually called Spanish Sardines but I've always just called them greenbacks or greenies. You can catch them off the rocks with a sabiki rig, just be careful because you'll get stuck in the rocks if you let it go too deep.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like you did real good and had lots of fun.


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 23, 2016)

Awesome! That's what I miss most about not going to Panama City.


----------



## jonfishmacon (Jul 25, 2016)

nice


----------

